# Surround speakers



## cookiemonster (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi I am thinking of buying this 5.1 speaker system HT-AS5 5.1ch Satellite Speaker Surround Sound System I allready have a 37" sony bravia tv and a sony blueray player will they be compatable and are they a good buy and will they be easy to set up. 


http://www.sony.co.uk/product/hcs-home-cinema-speaker/ht-as5#/TechnicalSpecs


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 28, 2012)

Compatible with Bravia TV: Yes then some
Compatible with Blu-ray player: Yes
Good buy: I can't say for sure
Easy to Setup: Yes


----------



## xBruce88x (Jan 29, 2012)

here's a review on it if that helps any... 

http://www.stuff.tv/review/sony-ht-as5

and amazon.com customer reviews...

http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B003KZKSVI/?tag=tec053-21


----------



## Dent1 (Jan 29, 2012)

cookiemonster said:


> Hi I am thinking of buying this 5.1 speaker system HT-AS5 5.1ch Satellite Speaker Surround Sound System I allready have a 37" sony bravia tv and a sony blueray player will they be compatable and are they a good buy and will they be easy to set up.
> 
> 
> http://www.sony.co.uk/product/hcs-home-cinema-speaker/ht-as5#/TechnicalSpecs



That system doesnt support Dolby True HD and DTS Masters, so it's not 100% bluray optimised for those standards.


----------



## cookiemonster (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi Dent1 are they any good, worth the money or can you suggest one that is 100% bluray optimised got to be sony


----------



## Super XP (Jan 29, 2012)

cookiemonster said:


> Hi Dent1 are they any good, worth the money or can you suggest one that is 100% bluray optimised got to be sony



http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001XURGSK/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## techguy31 (Jan 29, 2012)

If your not on a budget.  I highly recommend you get yourself a decent set of floor speakers and an receiver with it.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 29, 2012)

audiophiles no longer drive the market, consumers do and they want what works


----------



## Dent1 (Jan 29, 2012)

cookiemonster said:


> Hi Dent1 are they any good, worth the money or can you suggest one that is 100% bluray optimised got to be sony



Are they good? On paper spec wise, it sucks. Yes it will sound OK. You seem a little inexperienced so they'll sound better to you than to me.

Worth the money? For a beginner system yes, but even on the absolute low end you'd be better off buying a seperate receiver and bookshelf speakers.

If you are wanting to playback bluray they miss those crucial HD sound formats e.g. True HD and DTS Masters, that alone makes this system not worth considering.

Also Sony isnt really respected in the low end segment of home theatre. On your budget anything other than Sony will be of better quality 9/10.



Super XP said:


> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001XURGSK/?tag=tec06d-20



No HD format support. :s


----------



## cookiemonster (Jan 29, 2012)

I am afraid i am on a buget and the HT-AS5 5.1ch Satellite Speaker Surround Sound System is the top of my range, I just want something that will improve the stereo speakers in the tv, I have 5.1 speakers on the pc and the sound is far better than the tv.


----------



## slyfox2151 (Jan 29, 2012)

the Klipsch HD 300 Compact sound like a much better deal.... those sony speakers look like crap :S


----------



## cookiemonster (Jan 29, 2012)

I have no experiance with speakers and receivers so would the Klipsch HD 300  be compatable with the tv, bluray i also have a sky box and a Western Digital HD  media player, would i need a receiver and if so what would you suggest.


----------



## Dent1 (Jan 29, 2012)

cookiemonster said:


> I have no experiance with speakers and receivers so would the Klipsch HD 300  be compatable with the tv, bluray i also have a sky box and a Western Digital HD  media player, would i need a receiver and if so what would you suggest.



The build quality of the Klipsch looks better than the Sony, but it doesnt have a receiver like you pointed out. Which means you won't even get bog standard Dolby Digital 5.1 or DTS 5.1 (let alone the HD variants). Yes it should be compatible as most bluray Players and TVs have 3.5mm and RCA inputs, but like I said lack of receiver might bring upon another issue of being stuck with with stereo on a 5.1 system. Atleast with the Sony you can upmix to Dolby Prologic IIx 5.1 on sources which are non Dolby 5.1 because of it's receiver.

What is the upper limit of your budget again?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 29, 2012)

slyfox2151 said:


> the Klipsch HD 300 Compact sound like a much better deal.... those sony speakers look like crap :S



My speakers are similar Sony ones, they might not look great but they sound pretty good, very crisp. I have them hooked up to my Yamaha Dsp A5, along with a Pioneer 110w sub.


----------



## cookiemonster (Jan 29, 2012)

The sony is £259 so around that, the other factor is I have quite a small lounge it is rectangle 
16ft x 10ft and the tv is in the far corner.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 29, 2012)

Looking at your budget, IMO you would be better served with the Canton Movie 125MX system, if you shop around you can get them for the same price (google and you will see plenty of outlets at around £249) and these speakers even got a 5 star review rating from "What HiFi" and that was when they were price £400-£500.....  they also appear to support more sound options for you..........

http://www.whathifi.com/review/canton-movie-125-mx

You can get them from here but loads of other places as well:

http://www.exceptional-av.co.uk/product.php?fdProductId=744&gclid=CNvpt-up9a0CFUVTfAodYgruqw


http://www.richersounds.com/product/speaker-packages/canton/movie-125-mx/cant-movie125-mx-blk


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 29, 2012)

Yup, they are pretty nice.


----------



## cookiemonster (Jan 29, 2012)

The Canton Movie 125MX system does it need a receiver and is it easy to set up as i don't have a lot of experiance with sound systems, what i liked about the sony is east set up and the wireless speakers at the back.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 29, 2012)

The Canton Movie 125MX would need a receiver, so it would bump the cost up. You may well be better off just going with the Sony, it might not be the best but comes with everything you need.


----------



## cookiemonster (Jan 29, 2012)

cheers all thanks for the advice I have decided to go for the easy option hopefully the HT-AS5 5.1ch Satellite Speaker Surround Sound System it can only be an improvement on the tv stereo and hopefully it wont do my nut in trying to set it up, no doubt i will be back for help.
                                                                    regards.


----------



## cookiemonster (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi speakers arrived last Friday just going to start and set them up, I know where to plug hdmi for bluray and sky into but where should i plug the WD media player into or does that just go into the tv as normal.


----------



## Ra97oR (Feb 7, 2012)

Take the HDMI out from the WD media player and put in the DVD in port. It should do the job.


----------



## cookiemonster (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi thanks I used the DVD socket for the media player and all is plugged in and working even without the rear speakers set up the sound is a lot better,as for the rear speakers i will be setting them up as wireless as the cables option is not usable,  how close to the tv do they need to be to pick up the signal.


----------



## cookiemonster (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi sound from front speakers great but can't seem to get any sound from back speakers, I am trying to set them up wirelessly but even using the auto set up there is no sound, help.


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 20, 2012)

unplug the left or right speaker from the receiver then plug in one of the rear left or right speakers into the receiver to see if the rear speakers are working.

if it works then you missed a setting or the content your watching isn't multi-channel.


----------



## cookiemonster (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi BumbleBee I have just read that i need to buy a unit called a Sony S-AIR  at arround £130 to enable the back speakers. I don't think i will bother, that was a catch i never saw.


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 20, 2012)

oh wow you don't even get wireless out of the box. if Sony doesn't sell extensions you should exchange it for something else.


----------

